# How to Tell



## Shoeman

I'm with the "Pretty Clam" on this one.

I see these girls and many have Coal Shovels around their neck, at least the ones that have a neck....lol


----------



## ESOX

I have discovered the best bait ever to bring in all the good looking women you could hope for. Just borrow a 2 yr old boy and walk him through the local mall. Mine's a babe magnet!


----------



## PrtyMolusk

Howdy-

Aw, Ralf......you DO care!!!! 

Hey Paul-

My son is too old (8); can I borrow yours?


----------



## mickey

I don't shoot over bait   I prefer phermone de mickster. lol

Where's the shoeman been hangin' out?!? A neck-less club where all the girlies are neck-ed. I kill myself....

Esox, can I suffice the cute kid for a cute dog? Maybe a puppy? I had a friend in college who used to walk his puppy on campus. Guys in college, listen up, Im givin' ya gems here. 
Your on a college campus everyday filled with beautiful women (especially if ya go to MSU) from all over the country. Walking a cute little doggy calls them in like a grunt. Imagine:
Can i pet your dog?  Why sure ya can? My name is Steelyhead but your so cute, ya can call me art.


----------



## Joe Archer

Puppies, COOL! We should have some DISNEY Puppies in the family real soon.. My (ex) wife is f'n Goofy! <----<<<


----------



## Joe Archer

Just wait for....? Her to go crazy, start running in circles, and ripping up paper? Too late! <----<<<


----------



## tangleknot

phermone de mickster!!!! It's irresistible!


----------



## YPSIFLY

> _Originally posted by tangleknot _
> *phermone de mickster!!!! It's irresistible! *


A potent blend of alcohol and spawn. 

Walking a puppy is a good one. Playing the acoustic guitar is another. Learn as many Simon and Garfunkel and James Taylor tunes as you can.

Hang out at the off-campus coffe shops and pretend you are writing poetry. Turn to the cute girl at the next table, " Excuse me, I'm trying to find a word that ryhmes with sensual. Could you help me out?"

Getting back to the puppy strategy. Swipe your neighbors new pup and walk around campus asking all of the cute girls if they know who's dog it is. "could you help me find this dogs home?" While the two of you are "looking" for the dog's owner, let her know that you write your own poetry and love playing Simon and Garfunkel/James Taylor tunes on your acoustic guitar.


----------



## Shoeman

No wonder you guys are single.... LOL

They don't care about all that "mushy" talk.

They want a man, a real man, not some hairy version of a woman.
Forget about Art Garfunkel. Hell my mother don't even listen to him anymore. 

You guys kill me.


----------



## YPSIFLY

You guys gotta keep in mind the herd I'm chasing after, college girls. Besides, us ugly guys have to use every trick at hand. lol


----------



## QueenSalmon

You guys are great!!! It's funny to read about your tactics. I will tell you the puppy thing sure does work!!! It's even better than poetry, music and cute kids. I see guys all the time in Hines Park with their puppies and a ton of chicks hang around them. Too bad winters coming. I guess you could one of those coats that the puppies in training wear ( PAWS or something like that...the ones that they train for the blind or physically disabled) and take them to the mall.  

Good luck in your DOE hunting

QS 

SFK I'm not sure who removed your post!?!?!?! No one sent me anything on it. I didn't remove it so your guess is as good as mine!?!?!


----------



## OutdoorGirl

Most of us are married. I am, and people know it. I came here, because my hisband does, and he thought it would be a way for me to meet other women that are active in the out of doors.

Annie


----------



## mickey

Ahh, the guitar. I just happen to play the guitar and it sure worked wonders in college. Aint done a damn thing for me since...

You guys/gals are like a bridge over troubled waters...


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr

LOL
Poetry    
Say it ain't so 
I don't think I could ever pull that one off


----------



## BFTrout

I have always heard old yoopers say that if you have a "blue cross, blue sheilds", punch a hole in it and wear it around your neck. then just go trolling in the local pubs. Never tried it. . . .what do you think ladies?


----------



## Little Bow Huntin Gal

you guys are great to listen to! I don't know about the poetry and the simon and garfunkel tunes. I always went for the beatles myself.  The puppy idea is good. qs is right all the girl hang with the guys with puppies. If you do the idea of tying to find the owner don't forget to take the tags off, lol.  I don't know if that blue cross thing works or not bftrout. Couldn't hurt to try, lol.  Good luck boys. Keep us amused with you girl gettin ideas!
April


----------



## Joe Archer

I am a rock, I am an island. But a rock feels no pain, and an island.... never cries... Did I pass?  <----<<<


----------



## Lilred

Iffin ya bait yer own hook, gut yer own deer, skin yer own rabbit, werk on yer own truck, and is a firm believer in cookin meat, taters and bread, fer supper does that make ya tom boy? er a *******? Er both? I spect you Northern fellers would call that a ******* LOL


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr

You forgot the train your own pup's part.


----------



## dongiese

Guys you don't have to marry a woman that does all that stuff.

marry a city girl and leave her at home were she belongs!!! take yourself fishing and hunting.


----------



## QueenSalmon

DONGIESE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Shame on you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Where _*WE BELONG!!!!!  * _  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't figure if your serious or or is this just a ploy to get all the women on this site to talk to ya!?!???? HMMMMMMMMMMMM..... must be that!!!!!! Or YOU MUST HAVE BEEN SHOWN UP BY A LADY IN THE OUTDOORS and now want all of us out of the woods and off the rivers!!!!! LOL



QS


----------



## Lilred

Thanks Robert! I knew I fergot somethin 

Hmmm...Don..I'm kinda split on thatun. While I aint from round these parts, we got a diff way of lookin at things down home. That is: women DO have a place, so to speak. While I migh werk (yuck) and hunt & fish, I do the house cleanin and cook suppers. Aint no man of mine gonna come home after a hard day's werk and set inst ta warshin clothes & cookin. That's MY job, and my place.

Yep, Queensalmon, I agree, he mighta got shown up somewheres along the line, and there's always 1 wormy apple in the bushel. Meanin, the girl that showed him up was probaly actin a lil too big fer her britches bout it. 
But, the majority of us aint that way. You dont see my mug plastered all over this site do ya? 
While i think women got their place, and I accept that, I also accept that I'm gonna do what I love ta do. It's all I ever known since I was old enuf to walk. Huntin & fishin IS my place, too. 
So  Don LOL


----------



## trout

Joe are you NUTS!
Enjoy the peace and quiet for at least a year.
That advice goes for all sexes.


----------



## unregistered55

Hmmmm.....


----------



## Lunker

Post your pic on aols personels. I hear it works. I think enjoy doing what you want, spending on what you want to ,and not fixing broken things for a while... hang in there. Just start building alot of things in the meant time liek a long bow. Girls go crazy for traditional archers!!!


----------



## dragonfly

Hey Ypsi,
First off I'm telling everyone in the club about the poetry
bit. 
The best way to meet someone is to be yourself and be
honest. If thats not a good enough starting point then
you don't need her. move on to the next one.


----------



## Joe Archer

The force is strong with this one....
For the record, I have been a traditional archer for years 

God, I have been away from this site for a long time.... Hope all is well out there..


----------



## dongiese

opps forgot all about this post. I was just jokin. if I could keep the wife warmer outdoors she would be out everytime i go..

and I haven't been showed up by a woman!!!YET!!!!


----------



## Shoeman

Oh Brother Clay

You should be the last to voice your opinion on this subject.

Hmmm , let's see. Hey Clay, would you like to join us on the Saginaw?

Nah, can't. Meeting some friends of my new flame and then it's off to the Yacht Club to meet her dad..

Buy the ring yet?

Oh Boy. You're done. My tux is pressed and my shoes shined. Name the date....


----------



## Joe Archer

Hi again. I'm still around, but I just have a lot going on right now. Nope, haven't "found one" yet. Had a few nibbles that I had to let go, but not even up for the serious hunting yet. I'll be back  <----<<<


----------



## PrtyMolusk

Howdy, Joe-

Glad to see you're still around!

Don't be too eager to give up your new-found freedom; as Ovid said, "Before you run in double harness, look well to the other horse."

Best of luck in your search !


----------



## Joe Archer

Hi again. Yeah, I'm still alive. Whoever said "take a year off" pretty much hit the nail on the head. A year is up though... time to start huntin. maybe I can hunt while I am up north hunting too, know what I mean? 
It's going to be a great hunting season. My sons are all ready to go, and can't wait to get out in the woods on my property up north. Good luck all. Shoot straight. <----<<<


----------



## prettyntuff

> maybe I can hunt while I am up north hunting too, know what I mean?


ROFLMAO!!


----------



## Guest

Hi

I'm a long-time angler, but new to this board! I'd just like to stick up for the 3 unmarried/unaffiliated women on here, and say that I love the outdoors, and leave the men at home! 

You guys are fun too!

Cheers.

Sarah P.


----------



## Kevin

Welcome aboard Sarah P.
Have fun!
-Kevin


----------



## unregistered55

Welcome aboard...did someone say unmarried ladies that like to hunt and fish?????


----------



## SuperSarah

Had to change my name, so now I'm SuperSarah, not spermoda. FYI.

Yeah, I'm single, I love to fish and play with horses. I used to hunt when I was younger, but somehow stomping through 2ft of snow after rabbits and through fence rows after pheasant lost it's allure. That and I lost my best rabbit dog to old age, as well as my bird dog. What can I say? Sometimes you eat the bar, and sometimes it eats you. 

I find fishing most convienient, even if it has been Lake Lansing recently. 

I'm going up to Marquette this weekend, hoping to score some Perch or Walleye, wish me luck! I think it'll be too choppy to go trolling for trout on inland lakes, bah.

Cheers.

Sarah


----------



## unregistered55

Cool good luck in Marquette! You should be going to our Salmon River Slam this weekend though...It is gonna be a Blast!


----------



## stelmon




----------



## Elk Guide

single and looking.......I have been single along time and i'm still looking for that lady who loves the outdoors....i want one that likes it all hunting,fishing,camping,hiking,oh yeah must be a romantic to......geez i want alot......Well if any one wants to chat just send me message........bye Carl


----------

